
Show HN: Construct 3 – game development IDE in Chrome - AshleysBrain
https://editor.construct.net/
======
Scirra_Tom
You need to be running Chrome 57+ for it to work. You can see screenshots over
at: [https://www.construct.net/](https://www.construct.net/)

------
richardboegli
Construct3 is a great successor to Construct2. Well Done Construct Team.

------
tarr11
Apparently I'm on Chrome 56 so this site won't load...

~~~
AshleysBrain
57 is already stable so just check in Help -> About Google Chrome!

